# Traveling book...



## Gologit (Jul 24, 2013)

At the PNW GTG I received a copy of Baranek's book, High Climbers and Timber Fallers. Thanks to Bailey's for donating the book. It's great.

I sent the book to Spotted Owl today and when he's finished reading it he'll post here and send it on to somebody else. He'll decide who gets it next. When they finish, they can do the same...and on it goes.

I'd like to keep the book among the "clan", so to speak. Loggers...people who really make their living in the woods, will appreciate the book more than some weekend warrior. The Left Coast folks get first crack at it but there's no reason why some of the guys back east shouldn't be included.

There are a couple of requests. Keep a documentation on who has the book and where it's headed. That way it doesn't go astray and everybody who wants to look at it will have the opportunity to enjoy it. Also, when you get the book, sign your name and location on the inside cover. If the book makes the rounds for several years it might be fun to see who had it and where it's been.

Don't worry about a few coffee stains and finger smudges. It's a book meant to be read, not just displayed.

I also have a copy of Baranek's Fundamentals book and Will Malloff's great book on chainsaw lumbermaking. They're not for sale but they're available for passing around. PM me.

I don't want the books back. I want other people to enjoy them as much as I have. Keep them circulating until they're worn out.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 25, 2013)

Great idea Bob. Did you sign and date it?
I might do that too, I'll start a list.


----------



## madhatte (Jul 25, 2013)

You better believe you can count me in on this one.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 25, 2013)

madhatte said:


> You better believe you can count me in on this one.



apply in person.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 25, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> Great idea Bob. Did you sign and date it?
> I might do that too, I'll start a list.



Yup, signed and dated.


----------



## roberte (Jul 25, 2013)

madhatte said:


> You better believe you can count me in on this one.



ditto


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jul 25, 2013)

i'm bout as far east as you can get but i'm in if y'all have me.


----------



## 1270d (Jul 25, 2013)

I am very interested as well. Don't know if I pass muster though as I run a machine and don't post much


----------



## madhatte (Jul 25, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> apply in person.



Arrh! No travel 'til it rains!


----------



## bustedup (Jul 26, 2013)

That's a great idea .....i ain't got that one but I do have somewhere a copy of fundamentals of general tree work


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Aug 20, 2013)

hey Bob, have we started this yet? or not enough interest? C'mon boys post up!


----------



## slowp (Aug 20, 2013)

I think it may be on the way to here.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Aug 20, 2013)

ok then, I just wondered if Bob was still doin it. don't forget the rest of us when y'all done. :msp_smile:


----------



## northmanlogging (Aug 20, 2013)

sign me up if I'm worthy


----------



## Gologit (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm not forgetting anybody, I think. At my age it's always a possibility, though.

Spotted Owl has the book now. When he's done with it it goes to Slowp. When she's done with it it goes to whoever she chooses. 

This is really kinda out of my hands now, which is exactly the way I want it. I started the book on it's journey and each person who gets it, reads it, and passes it along is part of the process. Whoever gets it after Slowp will decide who they send it to. Post a note here when you're done. I reserve the right to veto but I'm sure you guys won't let the book out to anybody that won't send it along when they're done.

Hey, this is siderod stuff...kick the machinery and the people into gear and, if they're doing a good job, just let it roll.

Madhatte is getting my copy of Beranek's Fundamentals...if I ever get off my duff and get it mailed. He can send it on when he's through with it.

I still have Malloff's book on chainsaw lumbermaking if anybody is interested.

Enjoy.


----------



## paccity (Sep 5, 2013)

madhatte said:


> Arrh! No travel 'til it rains!



it's raining now.:msp_wink:


----------



## paccity (Sep 5, 2013)

i can send out a couple nice reads , i'll thumb threw and pic a couple good one's .


----------



## northmanlogging (Sep 5, 2013)

You guys know that loggers are supposed to be illiterate, and here you are starting a gods damn online book club...

just sayin...


----------



## madhatte (Sep 5, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Madhatte is getting my copy of Beranek's Fundamentals...if I ever get off my duff and get it mailed. He can send it on when he's through with it.



Just saw this... SO COOL! Thank you. I'll read it cover-to-cover a couple of times and pass it on. I reckon the Forestry types will get more out of it than the Logger types, since we don't have too many Bullbucks to break us in.... I have a few likely suspects in mind. I imagine that they already know who they are, heh heh. I suppose I DO have a hat to throw into the ring -- is anybody interested in "Log Scaling and Timber Cruising" by Bell and Dillworth? I have my dog-eared spiral-bound copy I'll never part with, but I also have a new paperback copy I'd be delighted to share with the Greater Good.



northmanlogging said:


> You guys know that loggers are supposed to be illiterate, and here you are starting a gods damn online book club...
> 
> just sayin...



Wanna make something of it?


----------



## Gologit (Sep 5, 2013)

*Madhatte*

PM me your address and I'll get that book on it's way next week.

Have you read Deadfall by James Lemonds?


----------



## northmanlogging (Sep 5, 2013)

madhatte said:


> Just saw this... SO COOL! Thank you. I'll read it cover-to-cover a couple of times and pass it on. I reckon the Forestry types will get more out of it than the Logger types, since we don't have too many Bullbucks to break us in.... I have a few likely suspects in mind. I imagine that they already know who they are, heh heh. I suppose I DO have a hat to throw into the ring -- is anybody interested in "Log Scaling and Timber Cruising" by Bell and Dillworth? I have my dog-eared spiral-bound copy I'll never part with, but I also have a new paperback copy I'd be delighted to share with the Greater Good.
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna make something of it?



Maybe I do... that there log scaling book sounds awful tempting...


----------



## madhatte (Sep 6, 2013)

Gologit said:


> PM me your address and I'll get that book on it's way next week.
> 
> Have you read Deadfall by James Lemonds?



Done, and no (I think) but it sounds oddly familiar



northmanlogging said:


> Maybe I do... that there log scaling book sounds awful tempting...



PM me a mailing address and I'll get it to you, with the usual caveats about remembering to do so and all. The grading stuff in that book will probably be more useful to you than the scaling stuff -- it's less mystical and makes a bigger difference in what standing timber sells for. The illustrations are crude but effective. You'll like the size, as well -- you gotta squint a bit but it's all there and fits in a back pocket.


----------



## northmanlogging (Sep 6, 2013)

PM sent, have to look around and see what I'm willing to send out... got a few books on forestry and the like. Have to dig em out of the pile and see whats what.


----------



## madhatte (Sep 6, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> PM sent, have to look around and see what I'm willing to send out... got a few books on forestry and the like. Have to dig em out of the pile and see whats what.



Got it!


----------



## RandyMac (Sep 6, 2013)

Nate, you still coming south in the Fall?


----------



## madhatte (Sep 6, 2013)

Plannin' on it.


----------



## k5alive (Sep 11, 2013)

There's not many here in the southeast, I'd like something new to read.


----------



## Gologit (Sep 12, 2013)

*Madhatte...*

Beranek's Fundamentals went out on this morning's stage. I threw in Deadfall for good measure. Read, enjoy, pass 'em on.


----------



## northmanlogging (Sep 12, 2013)

Got a copy of positive impact forestry, by Thom J. McEvoy. first PM to want it gets it.


----------



## IcePick (Sep 12, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Beranek's Fundamentals went out on this morning's stage. I threw in Deadfall for good measure. Read, enjoy, pass 'em on.



My new cutting partner gave me a copy of Beraneks fundamentals. What a top notch book. In the modern age of mechanical friction hitches and all the fancy jazz, that book sticks out as one of the better manuals of work climbing fundamentals I've read. Can't wait to get to the timber falling section of the book.


----------



## Gologit (Sep 12, 2013)

IcePick said:


> My new cutting partner gave me a copy of Beraneks fundamentals. What a top notch book. In the modern age of mechanical friction hitches and all the fancy jazz, that book sticks out as one of the better manuals of work climbing fundamentals I've read.  Can't wait to get to the timber falling section of the book.



It's a great book. I'm not an arborist and what climbing I did was just topping trees for yarder shows...very simple stuff and easy compared to what tree service guys do. The chapters on rigging and knots and all the hardware were fascinating. 
I'll probably never use much of that information but it's sure there for a guy who wants to pick up on it.


----------



## madhatte (Sep 12, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Beranek's Fundamentals went out on this morning's stage. I threw in Deadfall for good measure. Read, enjoy, pass 'em on.



Rockin'! Thank you!


----------



## Gologit (Sep 12, 2013)

madhatte said:


> Rockin'! Thank you!



Okay, but if you get the bug and wind up buying some spurs and a saddle and a whole bunch of other frighteningly expensive stuff I'm not taking any blame for your new addiction. You're on your own. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## madhatte (Sep 12, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Okay, but if you get the bug and wind up buying some spurs and a saddle and a whole bunch of other frighteningly expensive stuff I'm not taking any blame for your new addiction. You're on your own. :msp_biggrin:



Harrumph. Just for that I won't promise to read any of this too quickly.


----------



## madmarksolomon (Oct 10, 2013)

Just checking if there are any books ready to be passed along if so I'm interested.


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 10, 2013)

noboby seems to want my stupid forestry book...:frown:


----------



## madhatte (Oct 10, 2013)

If nobody else wants it, I'm certainly interested. Just didn't want to look like a book hog (which I totally am, I just try to pretend to play nice with others).


----------



## paccity (Oct 10, 2013)

nathan, did you finish the endless tracks. ? if you did not i'll get it back to you. also have a copy of the pacific spruce corp. a good read with great pic's. originally printed 1924.


----------



## paccity (Oct 10, 2013)

madhatte said:


> If nobody else wants it, I'm certainly interested. Just didn't want to look like a book hog (which I totally am, I just try to pretend to play nice with others).



you just like to feed your brain.


----------



## madhatte (Oct 10, 2013)

paccity said:


> nathan, did you finish the endless tracks. ? if you did not i'll get it back to you. also have a copy of the pacific spruce corp. a good read with great pic's. originally printed 1924.



I did finish Endless Tracks. Now I need to get my own copy because that is a frankly amazing bit of research. 

Pacific Spruce Corp sounds excellent as well.

(this big ol' noggin takes lots of feedin')


----------



## paccity (Oct 10, 2013)

madhatte said:


> I did finish Endless Tracks. Now I need to get my own copy because that is a frankly amazing bit of research.
> 
> Pacific Spruce Corp sounds excellent as well.
> 
> (this big ol' noggin takes lots of feedin')



since your going to norcal i'll just bring them down. and anyother's that i can scrounge up.


----------



## madhatte (Oct 10, 2013)

paccity said:


> since your going to norcal i'll just bring them down. and anyother's that i can scrounge up.



Rockin'. Much appreciated.


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 10, 2013)

I tried PMing ya Hatte... then I got linkbucked again... if in need add a g and a mail to the end of my user name... I check it sorta regularly (CFN seems to want money every 15 days or so...)


----------



## madhatte (Oct 11, 2013)

I got yer PM. Lemme know if my reply doesn't get to you.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 26, 2013)

I was digging through the bookshelves last night and found "The First Ten Years of Logger's World".
Lots of good pictures and interviews.

Who wants it?


----------



## slowp (Nov 26, 2013)

How about bringing it to Farley's if we have a GTG there next year. That way many people could thumb through it. We kind of did that at Napa.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 26, 2013)

slowp said:


> How about bringing it to Farley's if we have a GTG there next year. That way many people could thumb through it. We kind of did that at Napa.



Will do.


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 26, 2013)

ooooh... that might just be incentive for me to make it to a gtg... Might get to see some pics of folks I only knew when they where already looking back at retirement.


----------



## paccity (Nov 27, 2013)

just about done with the highclimbers and timberfallers book. whom shalt it go to next.


----------



## paccity (Nov 27, 2013)

Gologit said:


> I was digging through the bookshelves last night and found "The First Ten Years of Logger's World".
> Lots of good pictures and interviews.
> 
> Who wants it?


would love to go threw them and see if i can find my grandmothers article she wrote i believe from the 60's or 70's.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 27, 2013)

paccity said:


> would love to go threw them and see if i can find my grandmothers article she wrote i believe from the 60's or 70's.



I looked through the book and didn't see any articles by a woman. It's mostly an anthology and it's concentrated on Oregon and Washington loggers. It covers from 1964 to 1974. 
PM me an address and I'll send it to you. No point in it laying around here 'til June.

LOL...digging through an old book case is a lot like digging through the dark corners of an old shop. You find all manner of things. I came across my day books for the last ten years...now I just have to figure out what all the chicken scratches and abbreviations mean.


----------



## Brian13 (Dec 1, 2013)

paccity said:


> just about done with the highclimbers and timberfallers book. whom shalt it go to next.


If nobody else closer wants it, I would love to read it.


----------



## JakeG (Dec 5, 2013)

A few of these books are on my Christmas list this year.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 13, 2013)

Paccity...I'll get the Logger's World book headed your way this week. Sorry for the delay, being retired gets busy sometimes.
When you're done with it I'll bet Ron Woods would like to see it. When he's done with it maybe it could start the rounds back east.


----------



## imagineero (Dec 18, 2013)

What about us blokes down south?


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Dec 18, 2013)

Have you seen Jerry's new book on Redwoods yet? I've had his first since they came out...awesome. 
If your list gets too long I can send mine out.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jan 20, 2014)

singinwoodwackr said:


> Have you seen Jerry's new book on Redwoods yet? I've had his first since they came out...awesome.
> If your list gets too long I can send mine out.



This one ...


----------



## IcePick (Apr 28, 2014)

Gologit said:


> I was digging through the bookshelves last night and found "The First Ten Years of Logger's World".
> Lots of good pictures and interviews.
> 
> Who wants it?


I would love to read that! Is it still circulating? Maybe I can dig up some northwoods reading material for you, if you'd like.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 28, 2014)

IcePick said:


> I would love to read that! Is it still circulating? Maybe I can dig up some northwoods reading material for you, if you'd like.



I think paccity has it. I've kind of lost track of what book is where. Keeping them moving around is up to you guys now.


----------



## StihlKiwi (Apr 29, 2014)

imagineero said:


> What about us blokes down south?




If I haven't missed the boat and you want a cheaper place to post to, I'm just over the ditch. There's a decent hunting read or two I could throw in for the journey back north.


----------



## imagineero (Apr 29, 2014)

Sorry Bro, Australia generally receives technology about 10 years behind the rest of the world. Then, 10 years later you guys get it ;-)


----------



## StihlKiwi (Apr 29, 2014)

Ha yea thats true.
Town I live in just got its first truckload of electricity last week

They reckon in a couple of years we'll get the wireless as well


----------



## paccity (Apr 29, 2014)

Gologit said:


> I think paccity has it. I've kind of lost track of what book is where. Keeping them moving around is up to you guys now.


spaced that one . just did some poking around my messages and see that it should go to ron,w. sorry for the delay , i'll get that out this week.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 29, 2014)

paccity said:


> spaced that one . just did some poking around my messages and see that it should go to ron,w. sorry for the delay , i'll get that out this week.


 No problem. Maybe when Ron finishes it he can send it to Icepick.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 30, 2014)

Which reminds me, I gotta get that stuff scanned so I can give it back to you at Farleyville.


----------



## rwoods (Jul 27, 2014)

Gologit said:


> No problem. Maybe when Ron finishes it he can send it to Icepick.



Most certainly. Ron


----------

